# Friday 7/15 flamingo



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice fish there, never caught a red before. It's on my short list of things to do!!!

That last one looks the best!!!


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

you look thrilled to be there! ;D nice fish!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> you look thrilled to be there!  ;D nice fish!


 ;D


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

> you look thrilled to be there!  ;D nice fish!



I was actually stoked... just didnt want to be in the pic with a big ol kool aid smile


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > you look thrilled to be there!  ;D nice fish!
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually stoked... just didnt want to be in the pic with a big ol kool aid smile


Like a true Miamian.
I don't think I have smiled in any of my fishing pictures...lol


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

> > > you look thrilled to be there!  ;D nice fish!
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Hit it right on the head.... ;D


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

> > > you look thrilled to be there!  ;D nice fish!
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Hit it right on the head.... ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

No smiles?? What the heck? :-? You kids. :  Anyway, I was smiling just looking at the pictures of your catches. Nice work.


----------

